

Discuss/Remind HN: Apple Live Event On Right Now  - samratjp

Figured whatever Apple is coming out with today would steal the front page for the next few days - thought this place could be a good start for initial reactions/Live discussion.
======
Timothee
First thing I noticed watching from the iPhone: timeshifting on the stream.

I can pause, go back and catch up live. I can't recall having seen this before
(on iOS that is), so I wouldn't be surprised if this is linked to whatever
they'll be announcing. (though that might just be wishful thinking :))

~~~
carson
That has been available since they introduce the live streaming. It really
depends on how many segments the live stream tracks. The more it tracks the
longer you can pause.

------
samratjp
Btw, the live event url:
<http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1009qpeijrfn/event>

~~~
awa
for those on iphone... you can go to apple.com to find a link (This is too
long to type for me)

------
zach
Uh oh, the live productivity chart of Hacker News readers is plummeting...

------
samratjp
Netflix + Apple TV seems to be a win! Damn, Apple tv is $99!

